

Ask HN: Anybody experiencing DNS issues? - gouggoug

Since this morning my website is experiencing DNS issues, it almost never resolves. A lot of people are complaining to Namecheap that their DNS doesn&#x27;t work. Namecheap originally told it was them, then said it is comcast and now says everything&#x27;s in order on their end. Yet, people are complaining DNS are not working. On my end the traffic to my website is close to 0. Is there a worldwide issue going on?
======
asianexpress
Definitely experiencing issues on our end too. Twice this week!

